# Anker 1700mAh Li-ion Battery



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

So I came across this, and for $7.99 (Even if it doesn't give me good results) is worth a try. Based on the reviews, this seems pretty promising (I do have the Rezound battery). What do you guys think? http://www.amazon.co...=A294P4X9EWVXLJ

*Edit:* Seidio just released their extended battery (1750mAh), but $39.99 is a tough pill to swallow. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JK647Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

My advice would b and u can apply this to most things you can purchase....You get what you pay for and i live by that. I have read in other battery threads of ppl complaining that the battery from an aftermarket company dont live up to their ratings most times. But then theres only one way to find out you may have to be the poineer and try it first and give a review.


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

jr313 said:


> My advice would b and u can apply this to most things you can purchase....You get what you pay for and i live by that. I have read in other battery threads of ppl complaining that the battery from an aftermarket company dont live up to their ratings most times. But then theres only one way to find out you may have to be the poineer and try it first and give a review.


Very true! I'll post an update on how well this goes against the HTC Rezound battery. I'm sure a lot of people will be interested... especially for $7.99.


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

DGP said:


> So I came across this, and for 7.99 (Even if it doesn't give me good results) is worth a try. Based on the reviews, this seems pretty promising (I do have the Rezound battery). What do you guys think? http://www.amazon.co...=A294P4X9EWVXLJ
> 
> Edit: Seidio just released their extended battery (1750mAh), but 39.99 is a tough pill to swallow. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JK647Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I got this a few months ago, 2 with a battery charger for 20, at the least it is as good as the stock battery. I noticed an hour or 2 gain, after using it for a while it is just about the same as stock. Can't beat the price for an extra battery though.


----------

